# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  نمونه سوال با پاسخ تشریحی ریاضی عمومی 2 + معادلات دیفرانسیل مهندسی

## Mehran93071

سلام هدفم از زدن این تاپیک درخواست نمونه سوالات امتحانی درس ریاضی عمومی 2 هست و تا حدی معادلات با حل کامل و حالا نمونه سوال هم باشه با پاسخ تشریحی کامل باشه و مرتب باشه حتی جزوه با سوال و پاسخ خوبم باشه خیلی عالیه بازم خیلی ممنون از کمک و همکاریتون موفق و سربلند باشید پیشاپیش ممنون از همکاری صمیمانتون

----------


## the END

نمونه (دانشگاه شیراز) :
ریاضی 2 :
scan0024
nemune term2
معادلات :

----------

